# Possible purchase? APHA



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Looking at possible getting this guy. 
What are your opinions?

He is about 16 hh (i need to measure him for sure) 
Gelding 6 years old
Hes a little green and kinda jumpy at things but a total sweetheart
I know his toes are verrryyy long, ill get them trimmed asap if i get him.
He is still under weight, the guy got him literally off the slaughter truck 300lbs skinnier then this!
He also had rain rot too so his hair has fallen out in a few places.

also hes been about 90% in stall lately due to paddock problems so if he seems stiff thats probably why. 
Im looking to use him for trail and english pleasure. Maybe some fun shows.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm going to be honest, I don't like him. Long back with a loooong, weak loin. Steep croup, light boned, and downhill. He travels very heavy on his forehand, with his hocks trailing behind him. His back/loin is what puts me off him the most though. You would have to work very hard with him to achieve some self carriage to strengthen his back to prevent problems down the road. His mannerism seems very sweet and gentle though. He looks very submissive and has a kind eye.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He sure doesn't look like a paint, however I could be wrong. His neck and common head are really detracting from the whole picture. He does have a really long back and short legs but the knees & hocks are low. His croup is really steep as well. Other than that, he is a decent horse.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Just from watching the video and not even judging conformation he really impacts the ground hard with his front feet and looks like he would be a rough ride. I could be wrong. I really love his color and he looks so very sweet. what are your plans for him?


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

So is he worth getting or pass?
Im just looking to trail ride and english pleasure around the farm. Maybe a open show or two a year nothing major


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

For some reason I actually really like him. I think he has a decent shoulder angle and a good amount of forward impulsion. He's definitely one of those that is hard to see through...he lacks weight, muscle, and his feet are horrendous (all of which you already know). With that said, its hard to look through the roughness. I agree with Waresbear, he doesn't strike me as a paint, but I think he is lovely anyways. This is the type of horse that I think could make a huge turnaround with the correct care & conditioning, IF he is truly healthy and has no other glaring faults. Remember, we are only looking at pictures/videos so its hard to make a "purchasing choice" over the internet :wink:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a 28 yo Paint that conformationally, I would have passed RIGHT by . He was born into the family, though, and I trained him, and showed him. He is THE BEST. 

This horse is similar in build, but not as angular as my horse. I would LOVE to see his canter. I say if you are at all comfortable riding this guy, he will probably surprise a LOT of people. 

I LOVE the way he lifts his back when he trots. If there is ANY jump to his canter, it should be easy to ride. Not an easy sitting trot, though.

Nancy


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

okay thanks! 
on a different forum, i was told to PASS on him. 
I go to look at another horse wednesday, that is a little more expensive tho.
I will get video and pictures of her. I guess it really depends on how she does wednesday. 
I really like this guy, and hes already at the barn i want to board at. But he is really green and jumpy (of course that wont take much to fix with consistent work)
And at the same time i was kind of looking for a horse i didnt have to put alot of work into :/
So it really depends on the mare wednesday!


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

I think if you took the time to get him back in shape he might be a decent horse. He looks he might have been a rope horse at one point. They tend to be very heavy on the forehand. I think he'd be a fun horse to have. A project. I think he'd be great at barrels possibly jumping if you want to do that. Not sure if he'd be a good HUS horse.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I really don't like him. His back is long and weak, along with a long and weak coupling. I wouldn't be surprised if he developed a sway back as he got older. His croup is very steep, he's downhill, fine boned, has a long neck that's also incorrectly muscled. Even if his attitude is as nice as you say I would pass. You can find a horse with a nice attitude and much better conformation. Conformation affects future soundness, so I would not settle for him.


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

I decided to compare him to my old horse. He was a rescued rope horse. He was heavy on his front hand but after working with him for the longest time he became a more balanced horse.


















I think if you bought him he'd be a great horse that you'd have a lot of fun on BUT since you want to do English pleasure I don't think he'll be your guy for it.


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

And this what he looked like when he finally became more balanced....


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

While muscling will help him look better, it will never change what is underneath and the horse will always be working against his conformation to be balanced and light on the forehand, which is important for English. And his back will always cause problems and you will have to watch it carefully and make sure to keep it muscled up correctly constantly.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I turned a rescued rope horse into a successful hunter, and we do some low level jumpers as well. So, don't get discouraged! If you do get him, just work on getting him more broke and balanced before anything!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

boldnheart said:


> I decided to compare him to my old horse. He was a rescued rope horse. He was heavy on his front hand but after working with him for the longest time he became a more balanced horse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha quoting myself! I don't know why my horse's withers are high up like that in this picture. I've been trying to figure out why it looks that way! It must be the way the picture is tilted because any other picture of him looks different.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the opinions! 
And when i said english pleasure. I meant i just ride english and hed just be a pleasure horse. 
Id go to maybe one or two open shows a year but mostly just having fun around the barn and trails. 
Im not looking for a fancy pretty horse.
And yes his price does reflect his conformation and greeness 

but I am also looking at one other mare in a few days, we will see how she is.


----------

